# Ammonia Tester



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.petdiscounters.com/aquarium/tes...onia_alert.html

anyone ever use one of those? Do they work good?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have never used this....but looks like it is worth a try. I would test it out with another testing mechanism just to make sure its accurate....maybe take a small tank off to the side and turn off the filter and see if it steadily goes up....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

id try it by getting a bucket of water and then peeing in it and seeign if it went higher lmao


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I just bought a Doc wellfishes brand ammonia tester about a week ago. I tested all 3 of my tanks and they were all at 0ppm (Bright yellow). It seems prety accurate.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah i dont bother with them, theres really no need in my opinion if you dont have a huge tank room and if you do regular maintanence


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are garbage. I bought 2. And threw them away.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

There was a past thread about these ammonia testers. Honestly, they do work.. for a community tank!! Considering the size tanks we have and the kind of fish our Ps produce, you'll need to use a better and accurate system.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what makes it inaccurate in a large tank...?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah that is what me and kev use and also I think his friend Jeremy uses it as well,we haven't had any problems with it, they work great to me.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

ya i got one of those doc wellfish things too, not sure if thats what its called, it has a pic of a fat fish with a doctors robe and i think a notebook or something. Its pretty good.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wow... I had it in my 55g cichlid tank, and the sensor read 0 since day 1.

But I stuck the tester in my 10g feeder tank, and within 15 mins it turned to the "Alert" level (the 2nd lowest level after "Safe".

Then I put it back in my 55g again. Within a half hour it went back to the "Safe" reading. Then I put it back into my 10g again and it went back to "Alert".

so, IT WORKS!









time for a water change in the 10g now









for a mere 7 bucks, I am happy. And to think, all the more conventional, manual forms of ammonia testing cost at least 9 or 10 bucks. Woohoo.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I tested my tap water with a regular kit for ammonia and gotten 6ppm.
Ran that thing under the faucet and read safe.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont really see a need. If you have enough filtration you should not have any ammonia. Now if they had one that tested nitrates I would consider using it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

they should make one for the nitrites they are prolly working on it now that would be helpful.


----------

